# sonoriser un restaurant avec un ipad



## bigsteck (1 Avril 2012)

bonjour a tous.

j'aimerais bien, sonoriser mon restaurant, a l'aide d'un ipad 2, et d'enceinte airplay.

ce que j'aimerais savoir, c'est quels enceinte vous me conseilleriez.

j'aimerais avoir 3 enceinte, c'est-a-dire une pour ma terasse, une pour bar, et une dernière, pour sonoriser la salle de restaurant.

J'espère, que cela n'est pas illégale, et que cela est autorisé.
bien entendu, si je demande cela, je précise que j'ai payé les droits de diffusion de musique et autre.

en vous remerciant,

Bigsteck.


----------



## Gwen (1 Avril 2012)

Le plus simple, c'est d'avoir une Airport expresse pour chaque enceinte si tu en as déjas. 

Sinon, cela dépend grandement de la taille de ton restaurant. Veux-tu une très légère musique d'ambiance ou que la musique soit bien audible ?

E, ce qui concerne la légalité, aucun souci, il suffit de payer la sacem. C'est simple, rapide, mais cher. Ils font racket  à mort les petits commerces.

Sinon, tu as la possibilité de faire passer de la musique libre trouvable sur Jamendo. Ils ont un forfait bien moins cher que la sacem, mais la musique n'est que celle présente sur Jamendo et non le grand standard enregistré a la sacem. Mais le choix est pléthorique, donc, pas de soucis de ce côté-là.


----------



## bigsteck (1 Avril 2012)

si je comprend bien, il me faudrait 3 airport express.

j'aimerais utiliser les enceintes pour une musique bien audible quand même.


----------



## Gwen (1 Avril 2012)

AQ audio a des enceintes compatibles " Miltipiéces". C'est peut-être une très bonne solution. Perso, je ne les ai jamais testés par contre.

http://www.aqaudio.com/fr


----------



## bigsteck (2 Avril 2012)

salut,
sur leur site, il est écrit qu'une seul enceinte peux marché a la fois. est-ce normal?


----------



## yvos (2 Avril 2012)

Pourquoi ne pas plutôt envisager un système Sonos ? Gestion de zones d'ambiance au top. Les terminaux iOs (ipad, iphone) servant à piloter le système.


----------



## bigsteck (2 Avril 2012)

je vais regardé cela.

quel sono me conseillerais-tu? pilotable avec iphone et ipad?
et sur la sono, puis-je diffusé le son de mon ipad?


----------



## Gwen (2 Avril 2012)

bigsteck a dit:


> salut,
> sur leur site, il est écrit qu'une seul enceinte peux marché a la fois. est-ce normal?



Non, ce n'est en tout cas pas comme ça que je l'avais compris. Pas trés utile si c'est ça.


----------



## yvos (2 Avril 2012)

bigsteck a dit:


> je vais regardé cela.
> 
> quel sono me conseillerais-tu? pilotable avec iphone et ipad?
> et sur la sono, puis-je diffusé le son de mon ipad?



Concrètement, l'iphone et ou l'ipad permettent de piloter l'intégralité du système grâce à des applis gratuites, également dispo sur android et naturellement, sur Mac et PC.

La musique peut être stockée sur un ordinateur, ou sur un disque dur réseau (NAS) ou tu peux aussi te connecter à des services du type Spotify, Deezer, etc. 

Mais tu peux aussi diffuser la musique stockée sur iphone ou ipad via airplay, puisque les éléments du système sonos sont compatibles avec cette technologie, mais il faut pour cela des airport express. Ceci me semble bien moins intéressant qu'un système entièrement sonos.


----------



## Powerdom (2 Avril 2012)




----------



## Arlequin (2 Avril 2012)

tant qu'à faire, tu aurais pu proposer plus récent


----------



## Cédric74 (2 Avril 2012)

Et sinon, un ipad branché sur un ampli (récent) par la prise HDMI, le tout relié à des enceintes ?


----------

